# I can't access Bios after putting FX-57 in K8N NEO2 Platinum! Help!



## 3691julien (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been in contact with the MSI Tech support but they didnt have a clue.
Here is the thread:
 I Can't Access Bios After CPU upgrade.
System description 
Part Number: ms-7025
CPU: AMD FX-57
Memory: 2x1GB PC3200 400MHZ SAMSUNG
Operating System: Windows XP Pro SP2 
Question 
Hi,
I just upgraded my CPU from a FX-53(Clawhammer) to an FX-57(San Diego) on a K8N Neo2 PLATINUM (ms-7025, Bios version: 1.D0) and I can't access the bios on Startup. When the motherboard logo appear, I press DELETE to access BIOS but all it do is bringing me to a black screen with a flashing underscore(_) on the upper left screen and it hang there. If I press TAB on the motherboard logo, it brings me to the POST then a message appear on the lower screen: CMOS CHEKSUM ERROR - LOADING DEFAULTS, then it bring me to the same black screen. If i boot the computer without touching any buttons, it start windows and run perfectly. The system runs fine as long I don't want to go in the BIOS SETUP. But I want to access the BIOS! Please help me!!!
Julien 


techsupport Sep,21,2007 09:35:43 


Can you try clear the CMOS by remove the power cord then reset the jumper on the board and try again? Thanks!

3691julien Sep,21,2007 09:40:41 


I already did did It. It did nothing.

3691julien Sep,21,2007 12:07:24 


I cleared the CMOS before putting in the new CPU and two times after that. I though that could be the problem too but its not. I even reflashed the bios but it didnt do anything.

techsupport Sep,21,2007 14:07:41 


Can you try with one memory stick install into DIMM slot close to CPU socket. if board support adjustable memory vcore apply manually to 2.0V.

Also, are you using PS/2 keyboard? 
Please try to disconnect all the USB devices and attach PS/2 keyboard then clear CMOS and test again. If its ok, please go to BIOS and enable "USB Legacy Support", re-test. Thanks!

3691julien Sep,24,2007 07:52:20 


I just tried that this weekend and it didn't work. I can't enter the BIOS setup so I can't change voltage or anything inside it. Even with the PS/2 keyboard... Could it have something to do with my power supply not providing enough power, because when I unplug the power cable and replug it and flip the power switch ON, Its making a small weird hissing sound and when I press the power button, All the fans and everything start for about 1 or 2 seconds then it dies. Even if I press the power button again, nothing happen, I have to unplug the power cable and replug it to try again. It can "stall" like that for 2-3 times.Then when it start, if I don't unplug the power cable, it will start fine everytime. I know a bit about computers but this is gaving me a headache... I aslo check if the battery was good, and its still have a lot of power.
Please help me!!
Julien

techsupport Sep,24,2007 09:31:08 


Did you try using another PSU to test your system if you said that there is something wrong with your PSU?

Also, what is your PSU spec? Thanks!

3691julien Sep,24,2007 12:13:16 


I just changed my : The Best Power 500AT to a Okia 550ATX.
At first it did "stall" two times making a small beep when doing so but after, it did start great and never stalled back. I tried 4 times after that unplugging the power cable and it didnt stall. But I still can't access the BIOS SETUP, its still the black page with a flashing underscore that appear... It still show:CMOS CHEKSUM ERROR - LOADING DEFAULTS... I checked for any short circuit that might bew occuring in the case but I didnt saw anything... Its a weird problem...

techsupport Sep,24,2007 13:12:18 


Yes, its a weird problem that you can not access BIOS. 
Please try to reset the BIOS by find the 3-pin jumper connecting the 1st and 2nd pin. Move it to connect the 2nd and 3rd pin and push the POWER button on your PC. Return it to its position. 
Make sure you computer is unplugging before doing this. Thanks!

3691julien Sep,25,2007 07:31:54 


I did it, didnt help... I even changed the battery yesterday to make sure it wasnt that the problem, but it didnt help.
Do you have a BIOS version that would fix this? this problem is a bit frustating... Please help me...

techsupport Sep,25,2007 09:30:02 


Please apply for the RMA service and send it back to us to inspect. If we can not find out what is the problem is then we will ship you back the replacement. Thanks and sorry for any inconvinence.


I need help!


----------



## X800 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello you could try to put old cpu back and see if it starts after that.Then flash the bios with the newest one.If it donsent still start then you have corrupted bios.Then the only way is to do a hot flash whit a exactly same board or get an replacment bios or just RMA it.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 25, 2007)

Rma the Board?
What is with the battery can you pull it out and look if its still capable of 3.0 volt?

In this case sometimes the bios reflashed itself everytime on turn on and wont run afterrwards.


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 25, 2007)

I have flashed the BIOS with the MSI utility before putting in the fx-57. After the upgrade, i saw the problem so I flashed it again but it did nothing. I'm pretty sure its not the battery the problem because there is still power in it and to make sure I changed it yesterday.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2007)

No offense julien, but did you try the cpu before doing a bios flash?

EDIT: I am just trying to rule out the possible bad flash scenario.


----------



## keakar (Sep 25, 2007)

i had a few boards before that acted funny like that and it turned out they just couldnt handle the cpu no matter what the BS claims from manufacturer.


if putting the original cpu back fixes the issue then try a different board not just replacing it with the exact same rma board and you should be ok with the fx-57


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, I flashed the BIOS while I had my FX-53 in my system and ran it for a month with this BIOS so it must have been flashed properly.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2007)

OK cool, just asking. 

Well, only thing I can say, is seconding the fact from keakar that it doesn't "like" your San Diego core. 

GL on getting that new proc to run flawlessly.(One hell of a proc too might I add)


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 25, 2007)

The weird thing is that if I dont press Delete to access BIOS, it starts perfectly and run flawlessly, except the fact that I cant overclock it nor modify BIOS Setup... The problem is really accessing the bios. I dont know if the warranty has expired. If its expired, it dosent worth 50-60$ plus shipping just to access BIOS... Its a weird problem! When I press delete at startup, it just bring me to a black screen with a flashing underscore...


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone have another idea before I ship it RMA? If MSI is saying that it support FX-57 and my mobo is still on warranty, I wish they can fix it. I dont want another mobo because I bought a brand new 7800 Gs agp and socket 939 Agp with nforce 3 ultra mobos are rare.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 25, 2007)

does the mobo go to bios with the FX53?????????????????


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 25, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> does the mobo go to bios with the FX53?????????????????



Yes, with the FX-53 the BIOS start fine! its only since I upgrade to the FX-57 it dosent work. 
Sorry about the confusion


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 25, 2007)

Your MOBO deos NOT support the FX57 then , even though manufacture says it does.


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 25, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> Your MOBO deos NOT support the FX57 then , even though manufacture says it does.



But if I dont try to acces the bios, the computer runs fine. I ran some test with everest and its very stable. Its only the fact that the computer startup with defaults setting everytime and I am not able to change them.


----------



## keakar (Sep 25, 2007)

3691julien said:


> The weird thing is that if I dont press Delete to access BIOS, it starts perfectly and run flawlessly, except the fact that I cant overclock it nor modify BIOS Setup... The problem is really accessing the bios. I dont know if the warranty has expired. If its expired, it dosent worth 50-60$ plus shipping just to access BIOS... Its a weird problem! When I press delete at startup, it just bring me to a black screen with a flashing underscore...



they are as strange as a womans mind lol.

i had one that would let you do anything but save changes, which meant you couldnt do anything but run defaults lol.

its a compatability thing and just sell your board (the brand and buy another one made for the fx-57


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a DFI infinity mobo NoN crossfire if your interested? ...I am work right now and do not remeber the model of it , but when i get home I will post back.


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 25, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> I have a DFI infinity mobo NoN crossfire if your interested? ...I am work right now and do not remeber the model of it , but when i get home I will post back.



Its probably a great board, but the problem is I just bought a Evga 7800 gs co Vga card and its AGP. The only 939/AGP board are with nforce 3 ultra chipset and there is very few of them...


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

its probably a corrupted bios or a bad chip.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 25, 2007)

panchoman said:


> its probably a corrupted bios or a bad chip.



But it only happens with the fx57 ..when he has the fx53 it goes to bios no problem...


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

seems like the chip is corrupting data, or the bios cannot support the chip(which can be solved by rolling back to an older chip and updating the board's bios). but since hes getting bad checksums for the bios, it seems like the memory or cpu is corrupting the data so that the board cannot get the proper boot data. if the memory is fine, then its a cpu thing, i think talking to amd support might be help, otherwise just rma the cpu and try the replacement one.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 25, 2007)

This might solve the mystery, right out of your mobo manual;

Specifications
CPU
l Supports AMD® K8 Athlon 64/ Athlon 64 FX-55 processors in socket 939 package.
l Supports up to Athlon 64 4000+/ Athlon 64 FX-55 processor or higher speed.
l For the latest information about CPU, please visit

Download here, http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloadfile&dno=4041&type=manualsee page 
See top of page 8.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 25, 2007)

3691julien said:


> Its probably a great board, but the problem is I just bought a Evga 7800 gs co Vga card and its AGP. The only 939/AGP board are with nforce 3 ultra chipset and there is very few of them...



Yes Sir you are right...the DFI  board is PCI-E....sorry ...but good luck.!


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> This might solve the mystery, right out of your mobo manual;
> 
> Specifications
> CPU
> ...



says it supports fx55 or higher speeds in the second line. though you probably need a bios update for that.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 25, 2007)

panchoman said:


> says it supports fx55 or higher speeds in the second line. though you probably need a bios update for that.



Yes, it is confusing, however it is MSI...

I followed a link to CPU support and it led to the home page, could not find any other info.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

msi makes good stuff, they had some quality issues in the middle but their new boards are preety good.

he probably just needs to update his bios.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 25, 2007)

Link to all BIOS Updates for the board.  A couple update CPU ID but I don't see any for CPU support.

http://www.msicomputer.com/support/...el=K8N Neo-FSR/Platinum (MS-7030)&newsearch=1


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

2. This BIOS fixes the following problems of the previous version:
- Support FSB up to 450MHz.

lots of bioses add support for cpu id's. so i'm guessing that means that the bios can suport the id for the cpu, as in support of the cpu then.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2007)

It only supports the E4 stepping on the FX57....is yours E4????? Check CPU-Z please.  And when you re-flashed, did you do so from a Dos boot disk or through windows? whichever you did, give the opposite a try.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds good, guess he will have to install old CPU to do the update?

Regardless, Hope it works.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

well i dont think he can go to cpuz with the new cpu lol, its probably the stepping.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2007)

panchoman said:


> well i dont think he can go to cpuz with the new cpu lol, its probably the stepping.



Why?  He can boot into windows fine, it's only if he tries to enter the BIOS on startup that he has problems.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Why?  He can boot into windows fine, it's only if he tries to enter the BIOS on startup that he has problems.



must've missed the part, all he needs is a bios update then if everything else runs smoothly.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2007)

panchoman said:


> must've missed the part, all he needs is a bios update then if everything else runs smoothly.



You following me youngster?  He has the latest BIOS release.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> You following me youngster?  He has the latest BIOS release.



LMAO


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

might've missed that part too, well then just dont use the bios lol


----------



## X800 (Sep 26, 2007)

I dont know if you have this bios it is dated 29.1-2007 http://www.msi-computer.co.jp/bios/7025v1D.zip


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 26, 2007)

My FX-57 is stepping E4, i saw it thru CPU-Z, and I have the latest BIOS wich is V1.D0. I haved flashed the BIOS for the first time using the MSI Utility while I still had the fx-53. He ran fine until I change to the fx-57, after that I found the problem and reflashed it thru dos. The problem is still there... It must have been flashed properly because it ran fine with the fx-53.


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 26, 2007)

Here what I just received from MSI: 
"Your motherboard is in our 3rd year PARTS only warranty. We need to charge you $ 45 + 6%tax for the labors. Thanks!"
 45$ just to enter bios setup... does anyone have other ideas? I dont think I'm gonna pay almost half the price of the board just for Bios setup...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2007)

from reading this,there is only 2 options-

stick with the fx53 or
send the board back to msi

it seems with the new chip in it,it is not going to let you access the bios,you seen to know what your doing and have tried everything possible.unfortunatley you only have the two options above.


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 26, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> from reading this,there is only 2 options-
> 
> stick with the fx53 or
> send the board back to msi
> ...



I think i'm going to RMA the board, the fx-57 is one hell of a good cpu and I want to use it to its potential. So thanks everyone! For the good thing, I will receive a brand new board! Last thing, sould I keep the cpu installed on the board before shipping it?


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 26, 2007)

Ship the board with cpu inside?
Then you wont see your cpu again.


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 26, 2007)

gR3iF said:


> Ship the board with cpu inside?
> Then you wont see your cpu again.



I asked them, here's what they told me:
3691julien Sep,26,2007 09:22:27 


Ok then, should I include the cpu with the board? I could leave it installed on the board for you. And this is a disontinued model, you still have stock of them?

techsupport Sep,26,2007 09:36:43 


That would be great if you can ship the CPU with the board to us. We can test the replacement board with your CPU to make sure it is working before ship out the board.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 26, 2007)

In this case it will work^^

But normally if you rma something dont give them some free goodies ;D


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 26, 2007)

Spend 15Min to try this:
I got a Bios Checksum Error when i tried to install a Mushkin memory module into a mobo which was not compatible with its SPD settings. So i guess it´s a memory problem 
Do you have two or more different type memory modules? If yes try to boot with one memory module at a time installed and find out which are working and if they are working combined in different slots. If no then simply install one at a time and boot or change their slots and boot.


----------



## 3691julien (Sep 26, 2007)

Laurijan said:


> Spend 15Min to try this:
> I got a Bios Checksum Error when i tried to install a Mushkin memory module into a mobo which was not compatible with its SPD settings. So i guess it´s a memory problem
> Do you have two or more different type memory modules? If yes try to boot with one memory module at a time installed and find out which are working and if they are working combined in different slots. If no then simply install one at a time and boot or change their slots and boot.



Yeah, i tried that too. But even so the two memory modules are the same.
I tried with one stick only and even reset the cmos. Did nothing... Thanks anyway!
I'm going to RMA it tomorrow.


----------



## X800 (Sep 26, 2007)

You could sell the board whit the old fx53 and buy a new that works.Or try to change the board to an diffrent one from msi.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 26, 2007)

DL the bios tools ... http://rapidshare.com/files/34110860/AMI_tool_8_RC1.rar 
make a copy of the current installed bios open it up and fix it


----------

